# RENOTT Knife Fighting Review



## Phil Elmore (Sep 22, 2002)

Internet travelers may recall that I had a series of online arguments with the folks from Renott Training and Supplies a while back.  Recently I had the opportunity to review Renott's Western Knife Fighting video and companion book.  The review is here.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 22, 2002)

Why do they call it "Western Knife Fighting?"  Is it founded on a western tradition?  It sure doesn't sound like bowie work. (Not that my bowie experience is all that lengthy, just a couple hours of one day working with Jim Keating.)

Lamont


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 23, 2002)

I think that's just their way of saying it isn't "Oriental" in nature.


----------

